# Getting a referral for more fertility treatment, post miscarriages



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Please can anyone give me any advice on my scenario.
I have PCOS and had successful tx and my little boy is now 3.  Last year I got pregnant naturally twice and lost both pregnancies.  My GP won't do any tests on the NHS of refer me for anything.
I am now wanting to go back and ask for a private referral however I do find all this really upsetting and could really do with any advice/moral support.
I very much want to see the same consultant in Leeds that I have seen before.  I don't think he does self-refer.  The nearest private clinic is not convenient and when I phoned them I got the impression they might give me more tx than I really need for my scenario.

I don't know why I go to pieces with all this because normally I am very assertive and confident person.  I would really appreciate any help and advice that others can give.


----------



## Moxie (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi jw3,

I don't think I have an answer for you, but felt that i couldn't read and not answer. Firstly I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriages  . Having been through very similar circumstances I understand how you're feeling now and it's distressing and frustrating. As far as I know most areas will only carry out tests for recurrent miscarriage after 3 or more. However, I see no reason why you can't be referred for a consultation with a gynae at the very least especially if you're asking for a referral privately - surely that doesn't fall within nhs protocols/policies if you're ultimately paying the consultant?! Can you speak to a different GP? Change GP surgeries? It may be worth you having a read through the nhs website regarding Patient Choice, if you haven't already. You have the right within their Patient Choice policies to request a second opinion:

http://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Yourchoices/Pages/your-choices.aspx

The private clinic may be able to offer you more than you need, but you don't have to take it. Can you just take the tests you want or they recommend and then take it from there?

And you go to pieces over this because its so emotive and terribly important to you. You've lost two pregnancies and you want to try to understand why and whether or not you can't help stop them happening again. Don't be hard on yourself for being emotional about this. Good luck hun and let us know how you get on xx

/links


----------

